# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Phần mềm phay mạch in COPPERCAM.

## duonghoang

Bữa nay máy in lại hư ko giặt là ủi được nên em lại dùng cái này, sẵn post lên cho các bác tham khảo luôn.
 Đây là trang chủ của phần mềm COPPERCAM 
 Các bác có thể download phần mềm tại đây.

 Em vẽ bằng Layout (Orcad) nên các bác bắt đầu từ Orcad một tí nhé, chỉ là export ra mấy file .TOP, .BOT để qua bên COPPERCAM xử lý thôi.
 Sau khi vẽ xong các bác nhớ check cho hết lỗi đã nhé, sau đó vào *Options* -> *Post Process Settings...* và nó sẽ hiện ra cửa sổ như ở bên dưới:



 Nó sẽ hiện ra cửa sổ có các layer khác nhau, khi đó ta chỉ chọn các layer là *.TOP, *.BOT, *.DRD, ở phần *Batch Enable* thì các layer đó ta chọn là *YES*, nếu ở ô đó là *NO* thì chọn lớp đó nhấn Enter, tick vào *Enable for Post Processing* -> Ok. Sau đó nhấn chuột phải chọn *Run Batch*, chương trình sẽ tạo ra các file .TOP, .BOT, .DRD ở thư mục chứa file Layout đó.







Sau khi đã có 2 file này, mở COPPERCAM và Open các file đó, đầu tiên em mở file .TOP trước. Ban đầu thì ta Setup dao và tốc độ máy.
+* Parameter* -> *Output data format*: chọn tiêu chuẩn xuất Gcode, set tọa độ và tốc độ máy, scale....


+ *Parameter* -> *Tool Library*: khai báo kiểu dao để phay, cắt, setup các kích thước và giới hạn


+ *Parameter* ->* Active tool*: chọn các loại dao trong khi phay mạch, cắt mạch, khoan...


Có thể dùng công cụ* Machine* ->* Add centering holes* : để tạo lỗ định vị cho mạch in.



Chọn *Calculate Contours* để chuơng trình setup đường chạy dao cho mạch: 



Sau đó chương trình sẽ hiện ra cửa sổ sau, mục* Numbers of successive contours*: số đường chạy dao trên một biên dạng bất kỳ, *Extra contour around pads*: số đường chạy dao quanh 1 pad ->Ok



Chọn * Mill*để chạy chuơng trình -> Gcode



Tiếp theo chương trình sẽ mở cửa sổ bao gồm nhiều *section* để lựa chọn: phay mạch in, cut, drill, hatching.., -> Ok để export ra Gcode



Mô phỏng



-> Cắm Mach3 chạy thôi các bác  :Smile: 
*@anhcos*: em thấy chương trình này cũng đơn giản, bác tham khảo thử nhé.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CBNN, CKD, Gamo, GOHOME, haignition, Kythuat188_MV, lekimhung, MQT, namcodientu1, tigeru, Tuandat1985

----------


## anhcos

Chương trình này ngon quá rồi, tải về xài thôi.
Khi làm cái pm của mình, anh cũng học được nhiều thứ về xử lý ảnh, mai mốt ảnh chụp mà xử lý thành kiểu như thủy mặc khắc laser thì không lo thiếu mẫu...

----------


## anhcos

Em có đưa layer khoan vào được chưa, từ Orcad xuất file khoan là *.DRD, nhưng mở từ chương trình này thì không thấy hỗ trợ loại file này...

----------


## lekimhung

@duonghoang : hình như license không đúng hay bị khóa ấy, xuất ra gocde chỉ 180 line hà.

----------


## duonghoang

Bác vào Edit -> Modify pad, sau khi 1 cửa sổ hiện ra bác bấm vào Drill thì nó sẽ xuất hiện lỗ khoan, ở mục Number nó sẽ tự động phân loại ra các pad tương ứng với từng loại mũi khoan, bác chọn loại số mấy thì trên màn hình sẽ hiện màu đỏ để nhận biết, một số linh kiện dán nó vẫn để lỗ khoan nên bác tìm xem mấy pad đó ở number số mấy rồi nhập kích thước drill = 0 thì sẽ hết.





@lekimhung: Licence mình dùng bình thường mà, bạn kiểm tra lại thử nha.
[Licence]
LicenceName=JHON DOE
LicenceAddress=IN MY HOUSE
LicenceCity=CITY
LicenceZip=69696
LicenceCountry=AROUND THE WORLD
LicenceCode=8921-2440-1111-2821

----------

anhcos, namcodientu1

----------


## lekimhung

@duonghoang : version của bác nó mới quá nên không nhập license được. Tìm trên mạng ra bản Version=3 Release=26/05/2009, license giống y như bác, cài vào 1 phát là chạy liền.
http://www.4shared.com/office/1zcZNx_Q/file.html

----------

anhcos

----------


## duonghoang

Em lấy licence của bản cũ, em cũng mới down cái bản mới về cài thử mà xuất code vẫn ok hết ,ko biết là lỗi gì  :Smile:

----------


## duonghoang

Hix phay đã rồi nó bay hết trơn hết trọi  :Frown: (

----------

namcodientu1

----------


## anhcos

Chương trình này dùng cho máy có thay dao được, nên để dùng cho máy của mình thì phải xuất nhiều lần cho mỗi dao.
Bản của duonghoang hình như license không làm việc được, chỉ có xuất được một số dòng lệnh thôi. 
Không biết bản 26/5/2009 có ngon như bản này không, giờ phải tìm xxx cho bản này mới dc.

----------


## anhcos

Do em ăn dao sâu quá, em dùng khắc (engraving ấy), chọn đầu côn nhọn với góc, nó cho mình biết độ rộng tương ứng với chiều sâu.

----------


## anhcos

License mới đây: 8921-2440-1111-2821-9194. Chạy ngon luôn.

----------

duonghoang, Gamo, tigeru

----------


## lekimhung

> License mới đây: 8921-2440-1111-2821-9194. Chạy ngon luôn.


Bái phục ông anh

----------


## duonghoang

Sorry mọi người em nhiều bản quá nên nhầm, cái license này em cũng lấy của 1 bản cũ nhưng vẫn xài bản mới được, mấy bác xài thử xem có đc ko nhé, bản mới nhất có vài tính năng hơn bản cũ.






[Licence]
LicenceName=JHON DOE
LicenceAddress=IN MY HOUSE
LicenceCity=CITY
LicenceZip=96969
LicenceCountry=AROUND THE WORLD
LicenceCode=9202-2480-1111-3187-9109

----------

Gamo, haignition, namcodientu1

----------


## lekimhung

> Hix phay đã rồi nó bay hết trơn hết trọi (


Kinh nghiệm của tui:
Dao bị mòn hoặc me cắt không trực tiếp cắt vào đồng, vì mủi dao rất nhỏ khi spindle chạy mà rung do lệch tâm thì rất dể bị. cắt sâu như điêu khắc gỗ thì không thấy chứ phay pcb rất dể thấy nha.

Bị như vậy thì thử thay dao, nếu còn bị thì xoay me dao theo hướng khác, nếu xoay đủ 360 độ mà còn bị thì lấy collet ra làm sạch rồi cho tí nhớt vào cho nó êm rồi làm lại.

Test trước bằng cách lấy miếng phíp test, bật spindle lên, lấy tay cầm nghiên phíp khoản 10 độ, quẹt theo hướng ngược với me cắt nếu thấy không bị xừ xừ là được.

----------

anhcos, duonghoang, namcodientu1, nhatson

----------


## duonghoang

Em cảm thấy chương trình này xử lý các đường cắt gọt ko tốt lắm, quá trình làm em thấy có đường mạch nó liên tục mà nó ko chạy hết, nhấc lên nhấc xuống riết tốn thời gian nhiều quá.

----------


## duonghoang

Chỉnh lại Layout xài chân DIP hết, SMD nhỏ quá  :Smile: .
Với lại chỉnh mãi mà cái tấm phí đồng ko phẳng đc, do vậy nên phay ko đc đẹp lắm, nếu mà giặt ủi chắc là giờ hàn linh kiện xong hết rồi  :Frown: (.
Lật mặt ko được đều lắm nên lỗ khoan 2 mặt có lệch tí.

TOP


BOTTOM

----------

anhcos, namcodientu1

----------


## biết tuốt

các bác chuyển sang dùng mực cảm quang đi mạch đẹp lắm, em từ lúc dùng cảm quang chả dùng cái nào khác cả
sắm 1 máy nén khi nhỏ , chế 1 cái lò sấy , các bác sấy 1 loạt dùng dần , tuy làm hơi lâu tí nhưng mạch đẹp ngon lành

----------


## nguyenson318

Trong Coppercam, làm thế nào để phay hết phần đồng thừa, chỉ để lại đường mạch in. Mình tìm mãi các mục trong Coppercam mà chưa thấy. Nhờ các bác giúp đỡ. Thanks

----------


## Gamo

Bạn kiếm trong phần Hatching nhé

----------


## nguyenson318

> Bạn kiếm trong phần Hatching nhé


Thanks. Mình thấy rồi. Khi xuất G-code thì nó tạo ra file "Hatching layer", theo mình hiểu thì nó chính là file để phay bỏ lớp đồng thừa. Tuy nhiên khi đưa vào Mach 3 để chạy thử, thì thấy đường dao ăn rất rộng ra 4 phía, không nằm trong khung giới hạn mà mình đã vẽ. Mặc dù đã set Tọa độ gốc cho cái khung này rồi. Do vậy nhờ các bác hướng dẫn cách giới hạn đường dao phay  lớp đồng thừa để nó nằm trong khung của bo mạch. Cảm ơn các bác.

----------


## Ga con

Bác phải vẽ board outline và move datum về gốc tọa độ cần thiết (thường là ngay góc board outline) trong CAD trước, trước khi xuất file gerber, sau đó xuất và file và nhập vào Coppercam nó mới hiểu.

Thanks.

----------


## nguyenson318

> Bác phải vẽ board outline và move datum về gốc tọa độ cần thiết (thường là ngay góc board outline) trong CAD trước, trước khi xuất file gerber, sau đó xuất và file và nhập vào Coppercam nó mới hiểu.
> 
> Thanks.


Mình vẽ mạch = Eagle. Tất nhiên có vẽ đường khung cho mạch. Khi set tọa độ trong CopperCAM và xuất G-code thì trong file Phay nó có hiện tọa độ gốc đã set, nhưng file Hatching thì nó không hiện tọa độ đó, thế mới đau  :Smile:

----------


## nguyenson318

Thưa các bác, mình đã làm được rồi. Chỉ cần chọn chế độ "selected zone" rồi dùng chuột kéo nó sao cho vừa trong cái khung bo mạch  :Smile:

----------

haignition

----------


## tigeru

> Bữa nay máy in lại hư ko giặt là ủi được nên em lại dùng cái này, sẵn post lên cho các bác tham khảo luôn.
>  Đây là trang chủ của phần mềm COPPERCAM 
>  Các bác có thể download phần mềm tại đây.
> 
>  Em vẽ bằng Layout (Orcad) nên các bác bắt đầu từ Orcad một tí nhé, chỉ là export ra mấy file .TOP, .BOT để qua bên COPPERCAM xử lý thôi.
>  Sau khi vẽ xong các bác nhớ check cho hết lỗi đã nhé, sau đó vào *Options* -> *Post Process Settings...* và nó sẽ hiện ra cửa sổ như ở bên dưới:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Đã test với key mới vẫn sài OK. Cảm ơn bro!
Nhưng sau một hồi ngâm cứu, 
mình vẫn thích sài FlatCam hơn,
vừa free mà lại thấy ổn định.

----------

